# Autosleeper rear window



## Haining (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi. I'm new to this forum and am looking for a rear window which opens, for an Autosleeper Clubman GL.My current window was broken when I reversed into a tree an my bike handlebars went through it.
Can anyone help.
Thanks.
David


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi David

Welcome to the forum.

Have you tried the obvious - Autosleepers Service Centre? They are very accommodating.

http://www.auto-sleepers.co.uk/customer-service/servicing/

That's probably the best place to start as they may use a non-standard window.

Dave


----------



## Haining (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Dave.

I have tried Autosleeper but the only one they now do is a non-opening one, and I would like to replace it if possible,with an original one which opens.

David


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Any help? http://www.eeco-ltd.com/

I haven't used them but have seen them recommended on this forum in the past.

Phil


----------



## Haining (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks Phil,

I have been in touch with EECO who want £250 for areplacement . Seems a bit steep to me.

Regards

David


----------



## Haining (Aug 15, 2012)

*Romahome*

New topic here!!

I also have a Romahome based on a Dihatsu flat backed truck which has failed its MOT because of high emissions. I have fitted an other engine from a scrap yard but am not sure if I have connected all the engine hoses correctly (there seems about a million of them).

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

David


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi David

There are one or two companies that make replacement windows from the pattern of the old one , they are not cheap though a friend on here had to get one , but it was twice as big as yours ...about £300+ I think it was ...

http://www.eeco-ltd.co.uk

http://www.johndoman.co.uk

http://caravanwindows.co.uk/

May be more if you google.

You will have to subscribe to continue with the questions :wink:

Mike


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

David,

Unfortunately, I guess the price you are being quoted is about right.

Standard advice is to try the surplus dealers such as O'learys or Magnum. Google them for contact details.

Roger


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We used to own a Clubman and it had a rear opening window which got broken and was replaced by Autosleeper. We claimed on our windscreen cover protection. This was a few years ago now but was free then.

motorhomer


----------

